# Watch Pirelli World Challenge Miller and Brainerd Broadcasts This Weekend



## rickracer (Aug 10, 2014)

NBCSN will feature the season finale GT, GT-A, GTS races from Miller Motorsports Park. The broadcast is scheduled for this Sunday, September 28 at 2:30 p.m. EST.

Then following the NBCSN broadast, MAVTV will feature the penultimate TC, TCA and TCB races from Brainerd International Raceway. The MAVTV broadcasts are scheduled for this Sunday, September 28 at 4 p.m. and 7 p.m. EST.

here's a sneak peak of the Miller races:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J8GHqP3c-w


----------

